# All files in system showing same date modified



## kwoodburn (Mar 17, 2008)

This is the second time this has happened on our system. It appears that every single document on our network has been opened at the same time. The "date modified" on all documents says 3.14.08 at 9:48am or something similar to that. It is, of course, terribly annoying for search purposes, but my main concern here is security .... is this a sign someone(thing) has entered our system from outside? If so, what reccomendations can be provided?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It could be a security matter, but it also might not be. It may be possible, for example, that all the files were "touched" (like in the _touch_ command) or a script or utility caused the metadata to be changed/updated.

Check and see what scripts and routines you have running, specifically those which may have run during the times in question. And of course, to be sure for your own piece of mind, scan and check your logs.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's also indicative of some virus behavior. I'd make sure that's not the issue.


----------

